# West German Show line breeder reccomendations in the Southeast



## NCmom (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am looking for a reputable West German Show line breeder. The general areas I am looking are NC, VA, SC, TN, MD, GA. The only specific is that I would like the breeder to emphasize working the dogs. I know they are all titled but would prefer a breeder that works and titles his or her own dogs and the dogs actually show good ability to work. The dog will be our family companion but I would also like to work the dog in obedience and maybe dabble in Schutzhund...maybe. Working line dogs are not for me but I certainly appreciate their ability. Thanks in advance for all the reccomendations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Drache Feld :: german shepherd/schutzhund


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a West German Show breeder in NC you might be interested in:
Haus Brezel - German Shepherd Breeder | Trained German Shepherds | AKC German Shepherds

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepards, Shepherds, GSD, GSDs, pet, dog, breeder, import, importer, show, obedience, schutzhund, protection, tracking, ring sport, agility, specialty, cl


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stellas breeder here in Germanyy ships puppies to Haus Brezel, they appear to have puppies comming, and one litter has the same dad as Stells Vasco!


----------

